# Cutting Boards



## Danno44 (Aug 15, 2018)

I need to acquire some good cutting boards.   Leaning towards the Epicurean brand of cutting boards.

A search shows discussions about them from 6-7 years ago.  Those that have had them since then, how are they holding up?

I need to get at least 1 large (20” x 15”) for slicing brisket/ribs/loins.  

The Epi boards seem to get decent (overall) reviews on many different sites and dishwasher safe to sanitize.  Being lightweight would also be a plus.

End cut maple boards would likely last my lifetime with proper care.  Drawback is weight for the size needed for the intended purpose.  

What do you folks use?


----------



## buzzy (Aug 15, 2018)

I have several pieces of poly that I’ve used for years. (.5x24x24). They were used when I got them. Can clean real good with clorox with out hurting surface or contaminating whatever ur cutting


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Aug 15, 2018)

I have had an Epicurean for a few years and really like it, light and easy to take care of, but recently I wanted a bigger board so I bought a bamboo one. I have only used it once but seemed to handle it well, it is lighter then the regular wood boards but also needs to be taken care of.


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have 2 Epicurean's  one with rubber feet on corners and one without...  both about the size of a table place mat...

I like them!


----------



## tallbm (Aug 15, 2018)

I use 18" x 24" by .5" HDPE cutting boards.  You can get them at Academy or maybe Bass Pro for about $25.
Like buzzy mentions they clean very easy and they are super durable.  I even put mine in the dish washer and they don't warp at .5" thick.  They are a bit big and because so can seem a bit heavy due to the awkward bigness and such but they aren't actually too heavy in real weight (like 8oz).

I had a custom 0.25" 24" x 24" HDPE cutting board made with a liquid groove that perfectly fits my counter next to my stove just for cutting briskets and big cuts of meat alone and it could live on my counter.  It is nice but was more costly than what someone should probably pay for a cutting board lol.
The 0.25" tends to want to warp a little if washed in the dish washer but my solution is to lay it on top of the top rack by itself and no warping since it doesn't lean one way or the other.

Another pro of HDPE is that with how it cleans and does NOT soak up juices you can cut anything on it without worry of contamination.

Anyhow that's what I use and I have no real complaints :)


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 15, 2018)

I have almost a dozen different cutting boards made out of everything from hard plastic, to soft plastic, to wood. This is by far my favorite:

Oxo Good Grips Cutting Board

I actually prefer this slightly soft plastic to any type of wood or to the harder plastics. It is easy on the knife, shows where it is dirty, and can easily be sterilized with bleach, which also removes any stains. One side of the board is smooth, so you can flick the residue from cutting into the sink. The other side has a moat around it so you can cut juicy items and have the juices stay on the board.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 15, 2018)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-10-x-14-5-Antimicrobial-Non-Slip-Cutting-Board/43832325

This is what I use. I love that the rubber textured ends keep the board from slipping around on my counter top. The thing has been durable for years and research tells me that bacteria have a much tougher time on a plastic surface than they do on wood. It's pretty much the perfect size to work with just about everything I smoke or grill. I would highly recommend something like this with the non slip ends. Feel free to try some other brand but that non slip feature can't be beat in my opinion. 

George


----------



## Danno44 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone!  Looks like I have more research to do.  I appreciate the advice!


----------



## r2 builders (Aug 15, 2018)

I have several Epicurean cutting boards that I use on a daily basis.
They work fine and are dishwasher safe.
The only negative comment I have is my larger boards have tended to warp a little bit.

r2


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 15, 2018)

I have many to choose from depending on what I am doing. Generally speaking, I think the bigger the better- especially for prep work. Sure makes knife work a whole lot easier. For that I prefer the HPDE or sometimes Ill use some bamboo smaller ones for smaller jobs. Now when I am carving, I have a large custom made laminated hardwood cutting board that has a 2" edge laminated around the perimeter that catches all the juices from getting all over. This is the Achilles heel of most cutting boards- particularly when carving juices are at stake.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

I agree with the above, get the biggest board you can afford, and try to get one with something to catch the juices, or you can just put the board on a big towel. I have about 1 dozen boards made from just about every material you can make them out of, and they all get used!! I have to say though that an end grain board about 2" thick will out last your & your children!!
Al


----------

